# Montoya-



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello Deane-

You’d asked about my track layout in another forum-

Actually Afxtoo inquired about that sometime back.
There’s still not much to say...

My layout is (was) “L” shaped with the back straight 22ft or so.
The outside perimeter was a 4-lane Tyco. 
Inside of that I have a dedicated Tyco truck/bus track around most of it. Another smaller track inside was for a US-1 trucking setup as a construction site, so I could use all the trucking accessories. 
The PCC/trolley track wound through the truck/bus route.

I love have multi-vehicles running at the same time-
Takes away some of the boredom when you are by yourself...
As I’d mentioned in the other thread, I plan on disassembling all of it and putting it- or (hopefully) a routed setup in the new room above the garage. This will double my space and give me an area to display my showcases.

As for now, I’ve just been piling stuff up on the track—as I’ve completely run out of space in the hobby room-

I thought about pics, (and I've posted a couple before-)
But it's quite the embarassassing pig's sty-

I do have a small "test track" for tuning and set-ups. though- 

Thank you for showing an interest- 



Cheers..


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Boss- Good to hear that somewhat else has a hobby room. After 25 years in the business world, negotiating a slot car room with the TM was a crowning achievement!
The Tyco bus track sounds cool. I like the idea of other vehicles running around while you work on cars.
Jim


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Pretty sweet boss....that's alot of track in a small space...very nice...

the Pic of santa made me laugh out loud...


----------

